
Show HN: Animate electric fields, complex functions and mesh transforms - krawthekrow
https://krawthekrow.github.io/contourer/
======
antoineMoPa
I had some fun with Mandelbrot and Julia sets.

Mandelbrot code:
[https://gist.github.com/antoineMoPa/50d14faa341ab78fd06b0226...](https://gist.github.com/antoineMoPa/50d14faa341ab78fd06b0226613ef1ad)

Julia (animated):
[https://gist.github.com/antoineMoPa/c41e8e57e1c1824c15c84f7a...](https://gist.github.com/antoineMoPa/c41e8e57e1c1824c15c84f7abb97453f)

